# looking for good old racoon v1



## unix_united (Aug 11, 2009)

HI there,

i am now a bit frustrated and hope you guys can help. I am running freebsd 6.1 release, and i would like to make use of racoon (but not racoon2)

thats all i have on my box:

BOX# whereis racoon2
racoon2: /usr/ports/security/racoon2

anyone, who can tell me where i can get the original racoon from .

Tx


----------

